# Flashcard app



## fredtgreco (Mar 9, 2012)

OK - younger PBers! I am looking for a decent iOS app (one that also has a Kindle Fire version would be a bonus) to use with my boys in Wheelock Latin. It would be nice if I could use it too for Greek, Hebrew or other things. I'd like something that:

has a decent interface
has downloadable "sets" of flashcards (I really don't want to have to recreate basic sets)
has some sort of ability to sync (either to Dropbox, or to other installations of the app, since I have two iPads in the house)
other good things?

I am not needing a free one. Free is nice, but I would pay $3 or even $5 for a good app. So please suggest away!


----------



## HoldFast (Mar 9, 2012)

iFlash! It is a great program that even has a library full of user submitted decks for Hebrew, Greek, etc.

Works on iPhone, iPad, and Macs.

Loopware - iFlash


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm not that young but I use the Mental Case IOS app for Greek. I actually download a lot of free flashcards from Quizlet.com and even create my own and I can easily import those in to my app or even study them online for free. Check out the large selection of free flash cards for Latin on Quizlet:

Latin flashcard sets and study tools | Quizlet


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 9, 2012)

Rich,

Thanks for replying. I know you are busy, and did not want to presume that you'd be able to get back quickly. I found this very helpful site, from a person who obviously has a passion for this and more time than me:

Flash card apps: All 145 apps for iPhone, iPod Touch and iPad

The Quizlet download feature looks great. I'm trying to think through what are the best options and features. I know that I do not want a Mac-primary program, because I don't have a Mac. iFlash looks like that. I am wondering about Mental Case. Is it feature rich enough with no desktop integration?

Here is what I have now (downloaded it for free a while ago:
Flashcards+ - App for iPhone, iPod Touch & iPad on flashcardapps.info
It is nice looking, has Quizlet downloading, but does not having sharing (a big annoyance with multiple devices).

Here are two I am looking at now:

FlashCards++ - App for iPhone, iPod Touch & iPad on flashcardapps.info

Mental Case Flashcards HD - App for iPhone, iPod Touch & iPad on flashcardapps.info

Thoughts?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 9, 2012)

Fred,

I'm probably not able to tell you which one is best but I can tell you that it works for me. I don't really create any flash card sets outside of Quizlet. There are so many flash card sets already that have been created that I can create a new one based on existing sets and make my own sets for private use. When I'm on my PC I can just use Quizlet to go through the flash cards. If I need to share my sets then the sharing between devices is done by accessing those sets from Quizlet and downloading them onto my iPhone or my iPad. There are probably better ways to do it but it works for me. I don't need a PC specific program and I like the idea that my flash cards are available on the web at Quizlet and whatever I create is shared with the community as well.

Try playing around with Quizlet online and see if it meets your desktop needs. There may be a better IOS choice but I chose Mental Case and I'm happy with it.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 9, 2012)

Fred,

I'm probably not able to tell you which one is best but I can tell you that it works for me. I don't really create any flash card sets outside of Quizlet. There are so many flash card sets already that have been created that I can create a new one based on existing sets and make my own sets for private use. When I'm on my PC I can just use Quizlet to go through the flash cards. If I need to share my sets then the sharing between devices is done by accessing those sets from Quizlet and downloading them onto my iPhone or my iPad. There are probably better ways to do it but it works for me. I don't need a PC specific program and I like the idea that my flash cards are available on the web at Quizlet and whatever I create is shared with the community as well.

Try playing around with Quizlet online and see if it meets your desktop needs. There may be a better IOS choice but I chose Mental Case and I'm happy with it.


----------



## BobVigneault (Mar 12, 2012)

I wouldn't call this feature rich, Fred, but it runs on just about anything AND it's web-based. Ironically, the iPhone app is not free, I believe it's 17.50. I use the web-based cards and can access it from my Mac (desktop) and Android (web-based).


----------

